# Smoked Bluefish with extras



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally got a few Bluefish for the smoker. Had one in the freezer too, so that helps make it worthwhile to start up the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It's always better if its fresh, but when smoking bluefish, I've found you can get away with the freezing (vacuum packing is best.) 







Spices of choice for his smoke. Keeping it simple.







No brining......I'm lazy. I usually give the fish a spraying of a 50-50 mix of Canola oil and Lemon juice.  Spiced up and ready to go. If you like it alittle hotter, add some Cayenne.







Mrs Flash thought the smoker looked alittle empty so some Hot Italian Sausage along with some pre-cooked Smoked Summer Sausage was thrown in too.

The pre-cook only stays in for 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The hot Italian got almost 3 1/2 along with the Bluefish. During the smoke, give the Bluefish a spray now and then with the Canola/Lemon Oil mix. Lightly pat dry with a paper towel. This spray will give the fish some moisture and a golden color when done.







Looks good to me. 







Time to eat.

Sauteed some onions and heated up some rolls for some of the sausage. As for the blue fish....







Great snack with the rest being used for some smoked fish dip.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

great lookin' pescado.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

Man the fish looks great.  I love smoked fish.  I need to get out and do some fishing so I have something to try.  I have only done salmon but might give catfish a try.


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

You really want oily fish. Salmon is great for smoking. In Florida, we go for Bluefish, Spanish and King Mackeral. Now, anytime you want to send me down some fresh Salmon, I'll box you up some Spanish and Bluefish.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

Better yet, next time I catch some I will deliver them to you and we'll have to go CATCH  the blues!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Caught 7 snapper blues this weekend off the Jersey Shore...The small ones you don't really NEED to smoke because they aren't as strong as the tide runners, but boy they sure smoke up good!  After seeing the pics, can't wait to get ours in!


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

You guys are lucky to be able to fish saltwater.  Central Ohio fishing kinda sucks.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Flash, the blues look great! We get alot of blues around here, next time some of those puppies are gonna end up in the smoke...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great  lookin fish, I wish I had all the ones I caught growing up in Jersey
to smoke now


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Phil, 
We actually caught them in the DE Bay this weekend, seems like thats all thats hitting, no flounder.  Hubby and Pop went out off the point of Cape May in the rips.  Drifted through all the sea gull action out there.  Not sure where in DE you are, but they are definitely hitting on the Jersey side...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great looking Bluefish! Actually that's about the only way to eat Bluefish (imho). Like you I also enjoy kings and spanish smoked. I have several nice kings in the freezer and because of your post, I think I'll bring one out and make some dip. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Shell,

I am in Newark, DE and fish mostly here in DE at Cape Henlopen State Park, off the beaches and from my kayak. I fish Indian River Inlet from the rocks and the back bays and skinny waters of the Rehoboth Bay from my kayak. I occasionally get to Jersey for some line wetting, but not very often. 

Cape May Point was my old stomping grounds when I lived in Joisey... I fished ALOT there.


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

Alot of people in Florida do not care for them, Spanish Mackeral either. I actually use to "black'n Bluefish" but found I like them better smoked. The fish down here don't get as big as the east coast models do. Most here will be 12 to 18 inches. 14 inches up go home to the smoker.
 I live around 20 minutes from the gulf now, so fishing is my number one past time, smoking second. We actually smoked a Redfish awhile back and that turned out pretty darn good. Any of you Ohio boys want to pay a visit to a "quaint little drinking village, with a fishing problem" come on down. Please bring Salmon.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

With the big ones, you need to bleed them when you catch them.  There will still be that dark blue piece of meat that runs through them, don't even touch that, even after their smoked.  The ones we got this weeked were in that 14 in range, fun to catch.  The big ones are a work out.   We also smoke a pretty mean trout up here too! (fresh water, never tried a sea trout smoked [weakie])  Would think it'd be too mild of a fish.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok here goes one of my usual dopey questions. Seeing how I don't have a boat YET, can I fish for blue fish off the shore like surf fishing, and if so, where in Jersey would be the best place?


----------



## flash (Jul 31, 2007)

any beaches you can walk? I know the Outer Banks in NC is a great place to cast for them. You can get some real horses off those beaches.

The bloodline in the smaller blues don't bother me much, atleast when smoked.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Just about any beach where they allow you to fish... just look for herds of seagulls, which usually means baitfish are pooled up... the blues will be there for sure. I fish for them off the beaches and jetties alot down here.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

Agree with Phil, just about any beach, I think you may have better luck near an inlet though.  I know a number of times going out of Cape May Inlet we've stopped and fished the blues, you'll see sea gulls diving into the water to get the bait fish the blues are going after.  Anything shiney they'll hit on.  If ya can't get down the shore, I'm sure that there are fish mongers in Philly that will carry both the snapper blue size and the big tide runners...Also, it's actually not that expensive to take a head boat out for a 4 hour fish....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jersey shore straight east of you Asbury Park, Ocean Grove, Belmar etc all
have lots of Jetties to fish from. Avon has a nice L shaped jetty beside the
Shark River inlet that I used to love to fish from, you could fish ocean or inlet side from it. You may have to buy a day pass for the beach to gain access to
them, It's been yrs since I've fished there


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

Finally got a few Bluefish for the smoker. Had one in the freezer too, so that helps make it worthwhile to start up the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  It's always better if its fresh, but when smoking bluefish, I've found you can get away with the freezing (vacuum packing is best.) 







Spices of choice for his smoke. Keeping it simple.







No brining......I'm lazy. I usually give the fish a spraying of a 50-50 mix of Canola oil and Lemon juice.  Spiced up and ready to go. If you like it alittle hotter, add some Cayenne.







Mrs Flash thought the smoker looked alittle empty so some Hot Italian Sausage along with some pre-cooked Smoked Summer Sausage was thrown in too.

The pre-cook only stays in for 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The hot Italian got almost 3 1/2 along with the Bluefish. During the smoke, give the Bluefish a spray now and then with the Canola/Lemon Oil mix. Lightly pat dry with a paper towel. This spray will give the fish some moisture and a golden color when done.







Looks good to me. 







Time to eat.

Sauteed some onions and heated up some rolls for some of the sausage. As for the blue fish....







Great snack with the rest being used for some smoked fish dip.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

great lookin' pescado.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

Man the fish looks great.  I love smoked fish.  I need to get out and do some fishing so I have something to try.  I have only done salmon but might give catfish a try.


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

You really want oily fish. Salmon is great for smoking. In Florida, we go for Bluefish, Spanish and King Mackeral. Now, anytime you want to send me down some fresh Salmon, I'll box you up some Spanish and Bluefish.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

Better yet, next time I catch some I will deliver them to you and we'll have to go CATCH  the blues!!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Caught 7 snapper blues this weekend off the Jersey Shore...The small ones you don't really NEED to smoke because they aren't as strong as the tide runners, but boy they sure smoke up good!  After seeing the pics, can't wait to get ours in!


----------



## twistertail (Jul 30, 2007)

You guys are lucky to be able to fish saltwater.  Central Ohio fishing kinda sucks.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Flash, the blues look great! We get alot of blues around here, next time some of those puppies are gonna end up in the smoke...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great  lookin fish, I wish I had all the ones I caught growing up in Jersey
to smoke now


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Phil, 
We actually caught them in the DE Bay this weekend, seems like thats all thats hitting, no flounder.  Hubby and Pop went out off the point of Cape May in the rips.  Drifted through all the sea gull action out there.  Not sure where in DE you are, but they are definitely hitting on the Jersey side...


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great looking Bluefish! Actually that's about the only way to eat Bluefish (imho). Like you I also enjoy kings and spanish smoked. I have several nice kings in the freezer and because of your post, I think I'll bring one out and make some dip. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Shell,

I am in Newark, DE and fish mostly here in DE at Cape Henlopen State Park, off the beaches and from my kayak. I fish Indian River Inlet from the rocks and the back bays and skinny waters of the Rehoboth Bay from my kayak. I occasionally get to Jersey for some line wetting, but not very often. 

Cape May Point was my old stomping grounds when I lived in Joisey... I fished ALOT there.


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

Alot of people in Florida do not care for them, Spanish Mackeral either. I actually use to "black'n Bluefish" but found I like them better smoked. The fish down here don't get as big as the east coast models do. Most here will be 12 to 18 inches. 14 inches up go home to the smoker.
 I live around 20 minutes from the gulf now, so fishing is my number one past time, smoking second. We actually smoked a Redfish awhile back and that turned out pretty darn good. Any of you Ohio boys want to pay a visit to a "quaint little drinking village, with a fishing problem" come on down. Please bring Salmon.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

With the big ones, you need to bleed them when you catch them.  There will still be that dark blue piece of meat that runs through them, don't even touch that, even after their smoked.  The ones we got this weeked were in that 14 in range, fun to catch.  The big ones are a work out.   We also smoke a pretty mean trout up here too! (fresh water, never tried a sea trout smoked [weakie])  Would think it'd be too mild of a fish.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok here goes one of my usual dopey questions. Seeing how I don't have a boat YET, can I fish for blue fish off the shore like surf fishing, and if so, where in Jersey would be the best place?


----------



## flash (Jul 31, 2007)

any beaches you can walk? I know the Outer Banks in NC is a great place to cast for them. You can get some real horses off those beaches.

The bloodline in the smaller blues don't bother me much, atleast when smoked.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Just about any beach where they allow you to fish... just look for herds of seagulls, which usually means baitfish are pooled up... the blues will be there for sure. I fish for them off the beaches and jetties alot down here.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 31, 2007)

Agree with Phil, just about any beach, I think you may have better luck near an inlet though.  I know a number of times going out of Cape May Inlet we've stopped and fished the blues, you'll see sea gulls diving into the water to get the bait fish the blues are going after.  Anything shiney they'll hit on.  If ya can't get down the shore, I'm sure that there are fish mongers in Philly that will carry both the snapper blue size and the big tide runners...Also, it's actually not that expensive to take a head boat out for a 4 hour fish....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jersey shore straight east of you Asbury Park, Ocean Grove, Belmar etc all
have lots of Jetties to fish from. Avon has a nice L shaped jetty beside the
Shark River inlet that I used to love to fish from, you could fish ocean or inlet side from it. You may have to buy a day pass for the beach to gain access to
them, It's been yrs since I've fished there


----------

